# Hunting Debate in Trot Online



## spotty_pony (26 May 2010)

For anyone who's interested, I've just started a debate about hunting on the Trot Online forum.


----------



## PaddyMonty (26 May 2010)

and your reason for starting it is?


----------



## Rosie1989 (26 May 2010)

well done, if thats all youve got to do to amuse yourself....


----------



## Jingleballs (26 May 2010)

Good for you - do you have nothing else to do with your time then?


----------



## PaddyMonty (26 May 2010)

OP - you may want to re-start your thread on HHO instead as you are no longer a member of trotonline.


----------



## Capriole (26 May 2010)

and the point of this thread is what?


----------



## PaddyMonty (26 May 2010)

My guess would be the op wanted to cause trrouble on another forum.


----------



## Stroppy Mare (26 May 2010)

When they say some people arent intelligent, i guess its true!

OP, did you not think there would be member cross-overs onto each forum, slightly concerning that!


----------



## Froddy (26 May 2010)

maesseren said:



			When they say some people arent intelligent, i guess its true!

OP, did you not think there would be member cross-overs onto each forum, slightly concerning that! 

Click to expand...

Rather silly really


----------



## rosie fronfelen (26 May 2010)

SJ_Superstars said:



			For anyone who's interested, I've just started a debate about hunting on the Trot Online forum. 

Click to expand...

i think this would stir up yet another hornets nest, perhaps this is your plan or am i being unfair- just seems pointless!


----------



## jhoward (26 May 2010)

JunoXV said:



			OP - you may want to re-start your thread on HHO instead as you are no longer a member of trotonline. 

Click to expand...

PMSL thats an epic end.. now wheres the laughing smiley!


----------



## jack9 (26 May 2010)

JunoXV said:



			OP - you may want to re-start your thread on HHO instead as you are no longer a member of trotonline. 

Click to expand...

haha.  epic.


----------



## posie_honey (27 May 2010)

ahh bugger - being a member in both places i'd have happily had a debate with you  

but assuming you are pro - from the reactions you were obviously trying to get on here **oh how funny will that be as the TO peeps are obviously all fluffy bunnies and will gasp in horror at the thought of hunting a fluffy ickle charlie**  - i'm not sure you'd have got the reaction you wanted 

actually - you'll get more heated debate here with good old scratchline  he's far more passionate about it than any of the TO peeps i've had the hunting debate with

junoXV - you've runined my fun


----------



## PaddyMonty (27 May 2010)

posie_honey said:



			junoXV - you've runined my fun   

Click to expand...

Thats me - a skinny little grumpy old fun spolier


----------



## spotty_pony (27 May 2010)

I don't understand why I was banned? I though forums were for discussions and debates.


----------



## rosie fronfelen (27 May 2010)

looking at the trotonline forum(i'm a nosey bugger) there is no hunting thread, is there??


----------



## posie_honey (27 May 2010)

rosiefronfelen said:



			looking at the trotonline forum(i'm a nosey bugger) there is no hunting thread, is there??
		
Click to expand...

that's because a skinny grumpy old fun spoiler ruined it for me lol!!!


ETA - sorry - forgot 'little'


----------



## spotty_pony (27 May 2010)

rosiefronfelen said:



			looking at the trotonline forum(i'm a nosey bugger) there is no hunting thread, is there??
		
Click to expand...

No, it was deleted along with my account, have no idea why and I think it unfair to ban someone when they have done nothing wrong.


----------



## posie_honey (27 May 2010)

out of interest....what was the purpose of this thread?


----------



## SueEllen (27 May 2010)

SJ_Superstars said:



			No, it was deleted along with my account, have no idea why and I think it unfair to ban someone when they have done nothing wrong.
		
Click to expand...

Did'nt look at the thread, but the above does'nt suprise me, did you get any kind of warning or ticking off?


----------



## spotty_pony (27 May 2010)

SueEllen said:



			Did'nt look at the thread, but the above does'nt suprise me, did you get any kind of warning or ticking off?
		
Click to expand...

No warning, nothing, just instant banning. 
	
	
		
		
	


	





I'm guessing their only reason for banning me is because I am Pro Hunting, which doesn't really seem fair.


----------



## SueEllen (27 May 2010)

SJ_Superstars said:



			No warning, nothing, just instant banning. 
	
	
		
		
	


	





I'm guessing their only reason for banning me is because I am Pro Hunting, which doesn't really seem fair.
		
Click to expand...

I posted there maybe 3 times and after realising it wasnt for me I looked into closing my account had no joy or replies to a couple of nice and friendly mails, so put up a very gentle polite un offensive thread asking the question. I got a few nice helpfull replies then was called a troll then a few other negative comments. My replies were always nice and polite TBH the thread made them look a bit silly and guess what, It was deleted.

Have asked to be removed from one other forum and found them to be much more proffesional in their response.

So as I said this does'nt suprise me.


----------



## SueEllen (27 May 2010)

Duplicate post, sorry.


----------



## spotty_pony (27 May 2010)

I'm glad I'm not the only one to think this.


----------



## Capriole (27 May 2010)

SJ_Superstars said:



			No warning, nothing, just instant banning. 
	
	
		
		
	


	





I'm guessing their only reason for banning me is because I am Pro Hunting, which doesn't really seem fair.
		
Click to expand...

what rubbish

there are plenty of pro hunters on there, like posie rosie and others, you were probably banned because you were trying to cause trouble imo. plus barely anyone answered the thread on TO as i went to look, and no-one cared, much like on here


----------



## spotty_pony (27 May 2010)

I was merely asking a question and was interested in others opinions, a bit different to causing trouble...


----------



## posie_honey (27 May 2010)

Sorcerers Apprentice said:



			there are plenty of pro hunters on there, like posie rosie
		
Click to expand...

moi??  

nooooooooo = i cherish the lovey little fluffy foxie woxies and would never ever consider keeping a tail of one and hanging it on my mantlepeice - how very dare you...

its purely there to do the dusting with...


----------



## Capriole (27 May 2010)

SJ_Superstars said:



			No warning, nothing, just instant banning. 
	
	
		
		
	


	





I'm guessing their only reason for banning me is because I am Pro Hunting, which doesn't really seem fair.
		
Click to expand...




SJ_Superstars said:



			I was merely asking a question and was interested in others opinions, a bit different to causing trouble...
		
Click to expand...

no, there woiuld have been no issue with the thread if you hadnt rushed over here putting another thread trying to stir

what was the point?


----------



## spotty_pony (27 May 2010)

I thought people on ere might be interested in reading the debate.


----------



## Capriole (27 May 2010)

true, maybe they would. because after all we never have hunting debates on here, do we...


----------



## spotty_pony (27 May 2010)

It doesn't matter anyway now, I've been banned and that's the end of it. Would have been nice to at least be given a warning first though!


----------



## PaddyMonty (27 May 2010)

SJ_Superstars said:



			I thought people on ere might be interested in reading the debate. 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Click to expand...

Bull****!  The only reason a person joins a forum and makes their first thread one which is bound to be controversial then posts on another forum advising those that are likely to have strong opinions on the subject of the thread has only one motive.  To cause trouble.
We weren't all born yesterday (unfortunately) so grow a pair and admit your real reason for starting it and posting here.


----------



## runaway (27 May 2010)

LMAO - this is like a couple of kids fighting and another shouting out "Fight fight..." and loads of other kids rushing to look..... ha ha classic.


----------



## PaddyMonty (27 May 2010)

runaway said:



			LMAO - this is like a couple of kids fighting and another shouting out "Fight fight..." and loads of other kids rushing to look..... ha ha classic.
		
Click to expand...

True   but atleast the OP has what she wanted and it is a very boring day so far


----------



## rosie fronfelen (27 May 2010)

runaway said:



			LMAO - this is like a couple of kids fighting and another shouting out "Fight fight..." and loads of other kids rushing to look..... ha ha classic.
		
Click to expand...

ha, this is nothing compared to the squabbles on the other forum,its like kiddies playground!


----------



## PaddyMonty (27 May 2010)

rosiefronfelen said:



			ha, this is nothing compared to the squabbles on the other forum,its like kiddies playground!
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, they got jelly tots and choclet and evryfin.  We aint got nuffin in hear cept some old smoked fox


----------



## spotty_pony (27 May 2010)

JunoXV said:



			Bull****!  The only reason a person joins a forum and makes their first thread one which is bound to be controversial then posts on another forum advising those that are likely to have strong opinions on the subject of the thread has only one motive.  To cause trouble.
We weren't all born yesterday (unfortunately) so grow a pair and admit your real reason for starting it and posting here. 

Click to expand...

I was actually being honest. It wasn't my first post, I know quite a few members in real life so I wouldn't want to cause trouble...


----------



## endymion (1 June 2010)

f*cking hell, how uptight is this thread???


----------



## cloudandmatrix (1 June 2010)

SJ- supertsars- i am disgusted with your behaviour., why the hell would you bring this from TO to here?? what is the point? you are clearly just bored and looking for trouble. grow up.
and actually its proably a good thing you got banned, and no, you didnt get banned for starting  the thread- what ****, i know exactly why you got banned,even if you dont so please stop trying to discredit the forum, you are just making yourself look more stupid especially as you are no longer a member.
 if this is the way you will stir up trouble, we are much better off without you ta very much.
*steps off soapbox*


----------



## jaspejoo (24 November 2010)

Sorcerers Apprentice said:



			true, maybe they would. because after all we never have hunting debates on here, do we...
		
Click to expand...

LIKE!


----------



## EAST KENT (24 November 2010)

cloudandmatrix said:



			SJ- supertsars- i am disgusted with your behaviour., why the hell would you bring this from TO to here?? what is the point? you are clearly just bored and looking for trouble. grow up.
and actually its proably a good thing you got banned, and no, you didnt get banned for starting  the thread- what ****, i know exactly why you got banned,even if you dont so please stop trying to discredit the forum, you are just making yourself look more stupid especially as you are no longer a member.
 if this is the way you will stir up trouble, we are much better off without you ta very much.
*steps off soapbox*
		
Click to expand...

UUrrr..bit of over reaction????


----------

